# Game #15: Chicago Bulls (7-5) @ Phoenix Suns (7-7) - 11/24



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednesday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 123-116 @ Houston Rockets *












* Chicago Bulls (7-5)

Starters: 





































PG Derrick Rose | SG Keith Bogans | SF Luol Dengs | PF Taj Gibson | C Joakim Noah* 
















*Phoenix Suns (7-7) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Hedo Turkoglu | C Channing Frye * 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

60-52, Suns at the half. Had a 19 pt lead after 1.

Warrick 23 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

smh. OT coming up. 101-101.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich drills a 3. Suns up 108-107 1:04 left.

Hill's been huge in OT.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Exciting!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ugh. Rose ties it up with alayup on a cut to the basket. .1 left. All cuz of a missed FT.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

118-113, Bulls 2:20 left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Horrible loss for the Suns.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I feel like the Suns are the new Nelson's Warriors >_>


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Why did gentry only play 7 guys last night?


----------

